# Dubai Cultural Centre: a missed 'off-shore' opportunity



## Clément (Mar 13, 2005)

*Dubai Cultural Centre: a missed "off-shore" opportunity*

I've just finished a book about Norman Foster. He's a very famous architect, who designed the new Hong Kong Airport, the renovation of the German Reichstag,... At the end of the book I suddenly saw this impressive project. It was designed in 1998 for Dubai to become the Dubai Cultural Centre. They don't mention however why it was never realised. This would've looked very good, don't you think?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes it would've been amazing to have something like this.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Deleted the wrong one by mistake, sorry about that. Please post the pics again.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wow that is great. i like the design ... amazing...
maybe it is still to come, we don't have a "culture city" so far..?!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmmm, a spermatosoit ready to strike :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:hahaha: lol. what are you thinking abt at work altin


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

cool


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

I like it, especially how it uses that open-up concept at the front of the centre .


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

one big spoon, how is it reflective of dubai culture ?!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

it doesnt get any more cultural than a sperm cell that looks set to 'release'


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

^^ :crazy2: :laugh:


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

no wonder norman was so critical of dubai ..his project was not accepted


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

so let me understand: this wasnt accepted so he took this "helmet" idea and made it into the municipality of london building?

norman foster is such a cry baby, oh wait: SIR norman foster, he is used to queens and dignitries pampering him


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great one!


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm.. a sunken level in the middle of the sea - 
just imagine this building after a tsunami: 
will be renamed to: dubai public pool


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

perhaps they went for palm island instead, its around the same time.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

it would have looked amezing, but it would be really a dangerous place, except if they could have built a roof that could close if there are big waves or something


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

SIR Norm's prototype, didn't work out the way they expected...











:drunk:


----------

